# Wow! I am seriously out of shape!!



## Oddjob62 (10 Jul 2008)

Background:
30, 20st, never been a big into cycling, but can do the basics. spent a summer riding quite regularly about 5 years ago. Just bought a Specialized Globe Sport last week. Not got the confidence to commute through the London rush hour yet, getting used to these narrow tires (previous bikes were a BMX and a old mountain bike), plus the ride home is one big hill, and fear i may die if I try it before i get at least a bit of fitness back.

Currently doing some short evening rides and after 10 minutes i'm gasping  since every road around my house is a steep hill . Ahh well, hopefully i'll be able to start commuting in a few weeks.

Anyway... that's my intro... hi everyone


----------



## Maz (10 Jul 2008)

Welcome,
It'll take time to build up your stamina, so stick with it, man.
How far is your commute?


----------



## Willow (10 Jul 2008)

That's me too my 10 year old just whizzed past me up the hill on his mountain bike and I'm with the go faster stripes thinking that's 2 miles how will I manage 7 to work.


----------



## Oddjob62 (10 Jul 2008)

Maz said:


> Welcome,
> How far is your commute?


Peanuts compared to most, i currently walk it every day. It's between 6-10miles round trip depending on what route i take. Once i can bike it, i'll find a longer route, aiming for an hour trip each way.


----------



## yenrod (10 Jul 2008)

>Wow! I am seriously out of shape!! 

I think that everytime I go out on the chainy.


----------



## Oddjob62 (10 Jul 2008)

suzi said:


> That's me too my 10 year old just whizzed past me up the hill on his mountain bike and I'm with the go faster stripes thinking that's 2 miles how will I manage 7 to work.



The getting to work will be easy as it's all downhill... if it wasn't for the lights i could probably coast there without having to pedal at all .... the return journey..... ok i feel ill thinking about it


----------



## LLB (10 Jul 2008)

Oddjob62 said:


> Peanuts compared to most, i currently walk it every day. It's between 6-10miles round trip depending on what route i take. Once i can bike it, i'll find a longer route, aiming for an hour trip each way.



Take your time and don't try and do the journey in 5 minutes. Make sure the bike fits you properly as well as it will make for much more effort if its not set up right, and keep the tyres pumped up to reduce rolling resistance. Get a trip counter so you can see what your average is and you can then look at targets on repeat journeys

You are using new muscles to walking, so its going to hurt for a while, but 3 months should see a reasonable level of fitness if you make the effort to have a go every day or other day


----------



## doyler78 (10 Jul 2008)

For all those hills make sure you use your gears well - that's what they are there for. Don't worry if your legs seem to be going round rather quickly and you going nowhere fast. This will train your cardio system much better than grinding (push high gears) which will red zone you quickly and doesn't do much to help your base fitness which is what is lacking in your case. As you start to build fitness you will find that you can choose higher gears for the same effort and that means you will increase your speed and shows that you are increasing your own fitness.


----------



## Oddjob62 (10 Jul 2008)

doyler78 said:


> For all those hills make sure you use your gears well - that's what they are there for.



Oh don't worry... i'm very comfortable at dropping down to the bottom gear... the road just before my house is about 40degrees, so i have no choice hehe.

Gotcha on the point about not grinding, I've actually got pretty strong legs from years of heavy squatting (over 200kg at one point), so i find grinding comes naturally, but as you say... i (and my knees) won't last long doing that.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2008)

Walking 6 miles every day..great....

Nope keep at the cycling, ask lots of questions, BUT don't be afraid to ask - that's what this section is about - loads of us with years of experience (and scars) to prove it...... you'll shed the weight no problem.. remember...no pain...no gain......

We're all happy to help here !!!! more on bikes, less cars on road...plus it will save you a fortune (nah don't believe that, as you'll be buying kit and bikes and more, and more...)


----------



## ASC1951 (11 Jul 2008)

Oddjob62 said:


> i currently walk it every day. It's between 6-10miles round trip depending on what route i take.


If you are looking for fitness, you would be better running it, second best walking it. Cycling is the most efficient so the least exercise.

Yes, I'm with you. Stick with the bike and build up to a longer route.


----------



## Oddjob62 (11 Jul 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> If you are looking for fitness, you would be better running it, second best walking it. Cycling is the most efficient so the least exercise.
> 
> Yes, I'm with you. Stick with the bike and build up to a longer route.



Unfortunately at 20stone, running is not really an option, even walking for the last 7 months i have picked up quite a few (albeit relatively mild) injuries (knees and ankles), and as i said, when i start cycling i will take a longer route, so i will be cycling for 1hour instead of walking for 1hour (a couple of laps round Regents Park should do)


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Cycling is the most efficient so the least exercise.



Nope it's not - you get out what you put in......

Ride hard you'll get very fit, pootle about without breaking into a sweat then you'll never get fit.

Easy !!


----------



## domtyler (11 Jul 2008)

Do you live in the Highgate/Muswell Hill area?

Or possibly Crystal Palace/Gypsy Hill?


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2008)

For your return journey don't set impossible targets... so what if you get off and walk abit... just note where you can get upto on your hill and see if you can get a bit further the next time and so on... there is a real sense of achievement the first time you overcome a hill... there are still a couple that I walk part way either sometimes or everytime depending on my energy levels (as like you ... I'm at the top of a big hill).


----------



## Oddjob62 (11 Jul 2008)

domtyler said:


> Do you live in the Highgate/Muswell Hill area?


Close, Hampstead



User1314 said:


> What's your proposed London route?



Quickest is Straight down Fitzjohns Av, through Swiss Cottage, down Avenue Rd, round Regent's Park and then down Marylebone High St. I can easily extend my route by adding a lap or two of Regents Park. Nice wide roads with lots of greenery and very little traffic


----------



## domtyler (11 Jul 2008)

Oddjob62 said:


> Close, Hampstead



Ha, not too far out then! I used to live in Onslow Gardens, off Muswell Hill road myself many moons ago and know it is one of the few places in London which can lay claim to have anything more than a gentle incline!


----------



## Over The Hill (11 Jul 2008)

Looking at your bike spec it is more sports than mountain so may not have the best gearing. You could try putting a smaller gear on the smallest ring on the front for now until you get more into it. 

I am 12 stone and feel fairly fit (did 100 miler recently) but if I had another 8 stone on the bike it would be a different matter, not sure if I would last an hour. So my point is you may be fitter than you think but carrying extra weight is showing up on the uphills as you are pulling more weight up the hill so need a lot more effort. 
Keep at it, it can only get better. I had trouble with 7 miles a couple of years ago when I started. I put on some weight with muscle build but then lost 2 stone once I got up to a good few hours a week,.


----------



## Oddjob62 (11 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement folks, I'll be reporting back regularly with my progress.



Over The Hill said:


> You could try putting a smaller gear on the smallest ring on the front for now until you get more into it.


TBH i don't think this is an issue, even on the steepest roads, my main issue wasn't the force i needed to put on the pedals on the lowest gear, but more the speed at which i need to pedal to keep my balance. A smaller gear would mean even more quicker pedaling required... and that would definitely kill me


----------



## Oddjob62 (14 Jul 2008)

WOOHOO!!!!

Bit the bullet and decided to just see how far i could go. As expected, the ride in was very pleasant. But all day i was dreading the return.

Ok, so now i'm completely drenched in sweat and i think cutting out my quads with a blunt knife would hurt less than they do now (after only 5 miles cycling), but i made it straight to the top of the hill without putting my foot down once  Some parts were touch and go, and i was never coming out of bottom gear... but am well chuffed with the result


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2008)

And that, Oddjob62, will get easier and easier, as long as you stick at it!

Well done.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2008)

Hi Oddjob
Sounds like you're in a similar scenario to myself - except I am a couple of years older and a couple of stones heavier 

Been cycling 5 miles in and 6 miles home to St Pauls each day now for about 5 or 6 weeks... really getting into it and have so far lost just over half a stone. Hopefully I will be able to curb my appetite for bad food and increase this loss rate soon!

I am SW London (Clapham Junction - almost at the top of Lavender hill) so I know how you feel with the uphill stretch back to home


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2008)

Well done, Sittingduck! Good on ya!

Yep, with a healthy diet, you will lose weight and feel so much better/fitter for it.

To curb those feelings for bad food (the OCCASIONAL bar of chocolate is OK, dark is even better) try drinking smoothies; cheap, easy, quick, tasty and healthy! 

http://www.ivillage.co.uk/food/drinks/softdrinks/articles/0,,164302_175754,00.html

Keep at it!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Aug 2008)

Just take it easy. Ride a bit faster than your walking pace to start, and work up from there. Don't be afraid to take a day off if it feels like hard work.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2008)

Well I am not too slow for a fatty... do 6 miles in 28 mins coming home. Got my P.B going into work Friday at 22 mins dead for the 5 miles


----------



## Oddjob62 (16 Aug 2008)

Well it's been a month, and getting easier every week. Hampstead hill is no longer filling me with dread... although I'd still not call it easy by any means. I've got a 2nd hand Raleigh racer arriving next week, to be turned into a fixie, that will take me back to dreading the hill i'm sure.

Sittingduck, good to hear from another commuting "fatty". I know the bad food cravings all too well... it haunts me every day. I love food


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2008)

Keep at it, because what you call a 'hill' won't be soon.... just a lump....


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2008)

Well I call going north over Blackfriars bridge in the mornings a hill ;-)


----------



## Ludwig (16 Aug 2008)

If you start very steadily and gradually increase the tempo and do several 1 hour plus rides weekly you will be able to tackle most hills and your weight will gradually come down. If you do some high intensity speed and hill type interval work you fitness will increase quite quickly. A longish ride of 2 or more hours with a few efforts up hills and acceleration burst is very good conditioning work.


----------



## soulful dog (17 Aug 2008)

I love reading threads like this, keeps me motivated! Good to hear it's getting easier for you (and Sittingduck), it does start to get a bit more enjoyable doesn't it. 

I unfortunately can't commute but after pottering about for ages getting used to being on a bike I started to try and go out as regularly as I could and after a few months I really did start to feel as if I was getting somewhere. I haven't lost any weight at all, but was certainly feeling fitter, and though I still haven't been any great distance the 13 mile circular route I had done four times was starting to feel pretty good.

I've had a bit of a setback after being without my bike for a few weeks while it was getting repaired. Just been back out in the last couple of days and not only am I knackered after a few miles (and any kind of hill), my backside is sore too 

So I'd recommend sticking at it and don't take a prolonged break!


----------



## Oddjob62 (17 Aug 2008)

l-mac said:


> I've had a bit of a setback after being without my bike for a few weeks while it was getting repaired.



That's another reason why i'm getting a 2nd bike


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Aug 2008)

Yup, I am definitely sticking with it I-Mac... I think I am hooked! Even taken to going out at the weekend at dawn because I dont want to miss the 2 days of riding. Although I do rest one one of them, as I believe this is beneficial? Did a 9 miler this morning taking it pretty easy and wasn't feeling any tiredness in my legs at all afterwards (hada few decent sized hills along the route I took too).

Bring on the 2012 Olympics I say!


----------



## yenrod (23 Aug 2008)

Oddjob62 said:


> Background:
> 30, 20st, never been a big into cycling, but can do the basics. spent a summer riding quite regularly about 5 years ago. Just bought a Specialized Globe Sport last week. Not got the confidence to commute through the London rush hour yet, getting used to these narrow tires (previous bikes were a BMX and a old mountain bike), plus the ride home is one big hill, and fear i may die if I try it before i get at least a bit of fitness back.
> 
> Currently doing some short evening rides and after 10 minutes i'm gasping  *since every road around my house is a steep hill *. Ahh well, hopefully i'll be able to start commuting in a few weeks.
> ...



You serious - you should come up North !


----------



## stoofa (23 Aug 2008)

keep it up.ive just started again it does get easier.


----------



## Oddjob62 (30 Aug 2008)

yenrod said:


> You serious - you should come up North !



Well ok it may be nothing for you, but Hampstead hill is considered pretty tough for London. I live near the top, so there's no such thing as an "easy little ride" for me.


----------



## wlc1 (30 Aug 2008)

Thats the highest point in london, mabye even inside the M25. 

Well done Oddjob... you should be very proud. 

Don't give up but don't under estimate the importance of rest. Your body needs it every now and then.


----------



## Oddjob62 (31 Aug 2008)

wlc1 said:


> Don't give up but don't under estimate the importance of rest. Your body needs it every now and then.



Oh don't worry... i'm a bike n00b, but i've been a regular gym goer for many years (plus played rugby for 5 years, and American football for 6). I also list sleeping as one of my top fav activities. I know just how important rest is. In fact i tool 4 weeks off from the gym to let my body get used to the cycling (longest i've had off in the last 6 years)


----------



## Perry (31 Aug 2008)

I've just cycled home from night shift, feeling great.

I haven't lost much weight but my waist is getting smaller.

My journey is only 7 miles eachway. I read on here that I should do a longer ride (twice the miles) every now and then which will make my commute seem even shorter.

Glad you are sticking with it.


----------



## doyler78 (31 Aug 2008)

Perry said:


> I've just cycled home from night shift, feeling great.
> 
> I haven't lost much weight but my waist is getting smaller.
> 
> My journey is only 7 miles eachway. I read on here that I should do a longer ride (twice the miles) every now and then which will make my commute seem even shorter.



Its the best thing I ever done as longer journeys will make the shorter ones seem much easier because you are increasing your endurance. I like to do one longer commute a week and then I do a weekend ride and it definitely made a difference to not only my average speed over my normal commute but also to how hard it felt. Of course going faster just makes you want to go faster again. Vicious circle but an enjoyable one.

Normally you would expect to see weight loss a few weeks after starting cycling however these tend to slow as you start converting fat to muscle which is heavier therefore whilst you can see the physical benefits in your body shape you will not see it quite so dramatically on the scales.

Forget the scales and use a tape measure round the widdest part in your waist/stomach area and just watch those numbers drop. You may of course being dong this already as you say you can see the changes in your body shape.

Keep up the good work the both of you.


----------



## td1982 (3 Sep 2008)

Well done oddjob, i'm also on the wrong side of 20st(23st 8lb) to be precise, currently doing 20mile daily round trip from sutton to hampton hill, excellent on the way as have a big down hill Worcester park high st for those that no the area, nightmare on way back. still using a knackered mtb with front sus and 1.5 slicks, pb of 35mins there 41 back.

Finally starting to lose my moobs wifes are bigger than mine now!


----------



## col (3 Sep 2008)

Nice one oddjob,you have it harder than most with that hill as a new cyclist,but looks like you know what your doing.


----------



## Oddjob62 (4 Sep 2008)

td1982 said:


> Well done oddjob, i'm also on the wrong side of 20st(23st 8lb) to be precise, currently doing 20mile daily round trip from sutton to hampton hill, excellent on the way as have a big down hill Worcester park high st for those that no the area, nightmare on way back. still using a knackered mtb with front sus and 1.5 slicks, pb of 35mins there 41 back.
> 
> Finally starting to lose my moobs wifes are bigger than mine now!



You'll be the good side of 20st in no time if you keep that up mate. Good work!

Started extending my route by adding laps (about 2.5miles) of Regents Park, nice quiet wide roads, very little traffic, and quite a few cute females out for a morning job . Plan on adding a lap every few weeks (currently on 2)


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Sep 2008)

what a great read and motivational when i think im finding it hard. kep at it and enjoy which under it all i think you are


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Oct 2008)

Give us an update on the progress Oddjob 

I have only lost about 12 lbs so far  getting very addicted to it though and taken to longer rides on Sunday mornings. Went out 17.5 miles this morning and broke the landspeed record for a cycling duck @ 27.5 mph


----------



## Oddjob62 (19 Oct 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Give us an update on the progress Oddjob



Well, the cycling is going well. A few weeks ago after having not much noticeable improvement, my fitness suddenly rocketed up (almost over a weekend )and since then, the ride home has been a lot easier. I'm now adding an extra lap round regents park in the morning (taking my morning commute up to 13.5 miles).

My other hobby is heavy lifting. I took a month off while i was getting into cycling and my lifts have taken a tumble (although injuries earlier this year didn't help). I'm currently working on getting my squat bench and deadlift back to a reasonable standard. They've been going up steadily since i got back to lifting so i'm happy so far, in fact my legs feel a lot more supple, and less prone to aches recently so the cycling must be helping.

This means the weight loss is something i care less about. I need to keep the calories up for my training, but i'm hoping the cycling along with fine tuning my diet, i can shed some of the excess tub while improving my lifts. It seems to be working, as i've had plenty of comments from people i've not seen in a while (always nice) 

Whereabouts do you normally cycle SD?


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Oct 2008)

I do Clapham Junction to St Pauls & Back as daily commutes (11 miles in total). 

Sunday rides are quite new to me and I have been using the Google map "Get Directions" feature to plan out the rides of a suitable length before I go out. Started with 8.5 then 11.5 then 14.5 and 17.5 Today is my furthest so far. Should be able to goto 20 milers in the next couple of weeks. Today's route was CJ>Earlsfield>Wimbledon>Putney Heath>Roehampton>Putney>Kings Road>Sloane Square>Battersea Park>CJ. It was quite nice and not too busy because I leave early (8am). Although I do confess to having to get off and push for 200 yards trying to get up the hill to Wimbledon Village from Winbledon Town 

I'll keep on trying though and have noticed my PB's are being broken pretty regularly now 

Keep up the good work Oddjob!


----------



## Oddjob62 (19 Oct 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Although I do confess to having to get off and push for 200 yards trying to get up the hill to Wimbledon Village from Winbledon Town
> 
> I'll keep on trying though and have noticed my PB's are being broken pretty regularly now
> 
> Keep up the good work Oddjob!



Hehe... well i have the advantage (if you can call it that) of having to ride up Hampstead Hill every evening to get home, so that's probably been a big help in getting me into shape or at least used to nasty hills.

Good to hear your training is going well, always feels good to break PBs


----------



## MattB (20 Oct 2008)

What a great read this thread is, makes me very excited about getting my bike put together 

Ive been playing with some route planning, my work commute is probably 6 miles round trip at best, but ive some great rural roads around me, ive figured 2 routes, both around 15 miles each and they are great roads, lots of ups and downs 

Im not too concerned with weight, im coming upto 14stones now, about 6ft high. Im starting to get a bit of gut, which is scaring me, and I want to get my legs more toned too. The thing is that working like this builds muscle, which weighs more than fat


----------



## stevevw (20 Oct 2008)

This thread has been a big help to me. I too are over weight but over 50 and have high blood pressure. I have been trying to do 100 miles a week for the last month the weight has gone up a couple of pound and the waist has gone down a bit but best of all the blood pressure has come down.  Oh and I gave the wife a good laugh at the weekend when my new lycra shorts droped through the door.


----------



## Oddjob62 (20 Oct 2008)

stevevw said:


> This thread has been a big help to me. I too are over weight but over 50 and have high blood pressure. I have been trying to do 100 miles a week for the last month the weight has gone up a couple of pound and the waist has gone down a bit but best of all the blood pressure has come down.  Oh and I gave the wife a good laugh at the weekend when my new lycra shorts droped through the door.


Great work stevevw, don't worry about the weight, just keep dropping that waist size and BP. Looks like you've already on the right track.

Oh and you'd have to shoot me before you could get me into lycra


----------



## Scoosh (20 Oct 2008)

Oddjob62 said:


> Oh and you'd have to shoot me before you could get me into lycra


Can we bookmark this comment and draw it to your attention in, say, 6 months' time (when Lidl/Aldi are doing their summer cycling gear) ?


----------

